# Peregrine Path, Monmouth ?



## Arjimlad (18 Sep 2015)

Looking for a nice family ride tomorrow within easy reach of Bristol. Bikes on car, over the Severn Bridge etc.. 

We've done the family trail round the Forest of Dean to death, and the 2 tunnels in Bath. 

Anyone done the Peregrine Path from Monmouth to Goodrich via Symond's Yat ? 

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/sites/default/files/documents/peregrinepath.pdf


----------



## Mireystock (19 Sep 2015)

Yes. A fairly easy mostly flat ride, right by the Wye. Nice scenery, with a couple of pubs at the Yat. Goodrich Castle is worth a look too.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2015)

Perfect. Thanks


----------



## Mireystock (19 Sep 2015)

Welcome !


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2015)

Might it be muddy? We've walked it years ago..


----------



## Salar (19 Sep 2015)

Probably too late now, but what about the Mons and Brecon canal towpath.


----------



## Mireystock (19 Sep 2015)

It shouldn't be, it's a pretty good surface.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2015)

Salar said:


> Probably too late now, but what about the Mons and Brecon canal towpath.


A bit too far as we can't set off until after lunch. Good idea for next time, thanks.


----------

